
Show HN: Stack Overflow and Dgraph = Graph Overflow - mrjn
https://graphoverflow.dgraph.io/
======
safeharbourio
This looks like a very neat demo of dgraph, well done, how are you defining
relations between questions? is this solely full text search?. Kudos. iv been
watching dgraph and tried it out a few weeks ago.

~~~
mrjn
Glad to know you're trying Dgraph!

Related questions are being done based on question tags. We do support full-
text search, which is what the search bar is using for questions and answers.

